# Moving to La Zenia



## wolf7 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi
We are looking at buying a holiday home in La Zenia can you please let me know some of the additional costs we will incure on the house i.e
I am aware of community and Suma cost could you provide info on the following ,bank charges for bank account for paying direct debits can anyone suggest a good bank,electric costs,water rates ,gas,ans any legal cost that have to be paid . We will be using the house around six weeks a year at first and other family members other times.
Thanks for your help.
wolf7


----------



## wolf7 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Help please.*



wolf7 said:


> Hi
> We are looking at buying a holiday home in La Zenia can you please let me know some of the additional costs we will incure on the house i.e
> I am aware of community and Suma cost could you provide info on the following ,bank charges for bank account for paying direct debits can anyone suggest a good bank,electric costs,water rates ,gas,ans any legal cost that have to be paid . We will be using the house around six weeks a year at first and other family members other times.
> Thanks for your help.
> wolf7


Hi can you please help with above questions?
Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

wolf7 said:


> Hi
> We are looking at buying a holiday home in La Zenia can you please let me know some of the additional costs we will incure on the house i.e
> I am aware of community and Suma cost could you provide info on the following ,bank charges for bank account for paying direct debits can anyone suggest a good bank,electric costs,water rates ,gas,ans any legal cost that have to be paid . We will be using the house around six weeks a year at first and other family members other times.
> Thanks for your help.
> wolf7


What's "suma cost" - there's no such thing. SUMA is an organisation that collects a variety of taxes for hacienda in the Alicante region.

Do you mean IBI (council tax)?

There is also Basura - waste tax (brown bins, sewerage etc.). Here this was about 80€ per year but was only 42€ this year. There is no such thing as water rates as this is covered by Basura. There may be an ECO tax as this is slowly being introduced everywhere.

For a non resident account, you have to pay for a non-residency certificate for which the banks charge about 35€ every two years.

Bank charges after that all depend on your bank but expect to pay about 30€ per card (debit, credit etc.) per year.

Utility costs will all depend upon what potencia you currently have and how large a property you have. Electricity can be as low as 60€ per month to ... whatever. Water, I would say, will be about 30€ per month unless you have a pool and irrigation.


You will need to do a tax declaration on form 210 every year for "imputed rental tax". You can either do this yourself or get a gestor to do it for you.


----------

